# Baldess



## Compaq (Dec 23, 2012)

I just found out that my grandpa's old baldessa, in mintish condition, was found. Not sure which Baldessa it is. Not yet decided who gets it (he died some years ago), but I'm hoping my dad gets it. I'm not sure others have any interest in it other than to have it. I'd like to use it!


----------



## Compaq (Dec 24, 2012)

It just so happens that I got that camera for christmas!! A little sticky shutterspeeds, otherwise in great consition  also got my grandmothers old camera, will look more into that one tomorrow.


----------



## bsinmich (Jan 4, 2013)

Sometimes a little shot of lighter fluid  will free up some of the  sticking shutters.  Use it sparingly but it will free up sticky lubes that have been there for 60 years.


----------

